# Rims and Caliper Paint Job. From a can!



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

DTMMEGR said:


> Hello everyone. I am posting pics of the stock rims and calipers paint job that I completed a month ago. I had
> a hiccup with spray painting a little too far away from the rim the first go around and that set me back a couple of
> hours of re-sanding and painting. Well hope everyone enjoys!!!
> View attachment 155802
> ...


It can be a bit tedious painting wheels from a can. I did the wheels on my Jeep a few years back. 9 coats total (2 primer, 4 color, 3 clear) and took 10 cans of paint. I ended up having to re-sand and re-apply a primer coat in my effort as well. I never got to the spare, so hoping maybe to take that off and get to it before the summer is over.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks good!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Did you use caliper paint ? yeah the high temperature paint ..

I am going with a copper plate ............


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

any photos with the tires on? and in no way trying to shoot your hard work down but why blue?


----------



## DTMMEGR (Jul 13, 2015)

Brian I used High temp engine block paint. good up to 500 F.
Hey Ger8mm sorry for late response but yea I have some pics and I chose blue due to blue is a mellow color and I like blue. I didnt want a bright sporty color.


----------



## cruzer1026 (May 12, 2012)

Nice work! Looks great. How many coats of primer and paint did you do on each wheel?


----------



## DTMMEGR (Jul 13, 2015)

First I sanded the rims down some with 1500 grit sand paper. After cleaning of course.
Followed by 2 light coats of primer followed by a third slightly heavier coat of primer. 
In between each coat I gave it 15 min to set. Following this I gave each rim three coats of graphite. 2 light 1 more heavy
Then I wanted to make sure to give it plenty of a clear coat so I put 4 coats of clear coat on each one. 
For the Rim inserts I taped off the whole face, used a razor to cut out the emblem, painted them graphite, pulled the tape off and 
applied clear coat onto the whole cap.


----------

